# UNetbootin physchosis[solved]

## jserink

Hi All:

We have a OEM low power i7 based box that is to run Win7 on it....

i need to flash the bios, the thing haev no CD or floppy..... need to do it from USB and ITS A DRAMA!

UNetbootin no longer works, its gone for shit. I've have problems with it doing bootable linux....

So, I've used UNetbooin to try and make a bootable Freedos USB.

I get this on the target machine:

Could not find kernel image: menu.c32

Ok, here is the sysllinux.cfg thet UNet wrote onto the USB:

default menu.c32

prompt 0

menu title UNetbootin

timeout 100

label unetbootindefault

menu label Default

kernel /ubnkern

append initrd=/ubninit 

All well and good, except for one problem....there is no file /ubnkern on the USB stick. Only these files are there:

jserink@jserinki7 /run/media/jserink/B802-1D2D $ ls -l

total 1456

-rw-r--r-- 1 jserink jserink     145 Oct 13 17:15 syslinux.cfg

-rw-r--r-- 1 jserink jserink 1474560 Oct 13 17:15 ubninit

Anyone know how to make this boot into DOS?

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Wed Oct 14, 2015 1:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

I would skip unetbootin - when it works it works well, but when it doesn't work you're probably better off just giving up on it.

Try the instructions here:  http://freedos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/USB

----------

## jserink

 *BradN wrote:*   

> I would skip unetbootin - when it works it works well, but when it doesn't work you're probably better off just giving up on it.
> 
> Try the instructions here:  http://freedos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/USB

 

Hi BradN:

Tried that link, crashed ab burned.

I ended up here:

http://www.chtaube.eu/computers/freedos/bootable-usb/

Downloaded the 2G image, it worked a treat.

Copied my FW directory over and we're sweet!

Thanx for the heads up in getting me to the right place.

Cheers,

john

----------

## Logicien

Unetbootin work for me when the Usb key have no partition table. I force mkdosfs to format the whole key in Fat with the -I (like Icone) option. Example with sdb as the Usb key

```
mkdosfs -F 32 -I -n Unetbootin /dev/sdb
```

After mounting the key, and Unetbootin finish the install, the key boot properly.

----------

